# Axxis Ultimates?



## olliecup (Aug 17, 2003)

These seems to be the pads that most people are recommending. These and the metal masters. Anyone have experience with these pads. Do they eat up the rotors fairly quickly?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The Ultimates tend to create more dust and wear your rotors more than the metal masters/metal matrix. 

I like the metal matrix pads better (not only because I know a guy who works at a shop who has overstock from a while ago), but because their operating temperature is a little closer to that of the OE Nissan pads. That and I can't afford to/am too lazy to replace my brake rotors all that often.. But that's just me.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Ultimates are awesome pads. I would recommend then for any high performance street applications.

He's asking about metal MASTERS, not metal MATRIX. Metal Mastes used to be good when they were produced by Repco, but now that PBR/Axxis makes them, they are no longer as good.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *He's asking about metal MASTERS, not metal MATRIX. *


I know. I should have phrased that "I like Metal Matrix pads better than either of those".


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

OIC.


----------

